# C. Pontederifolia flowered for the first time



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

My C. Pontederifolia has been in this pot for such a long time. I never recorded the date it was potted so I dont know that info. Theres tons of daughter plants developing


















My camera doesnt do it justice. It has a really neon kind of hue to it.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very nice! congrats =)


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! Heres a video of the setup


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Can you give some more info about your setup? How big is the tub, how much light,.....

Looks like a really nice setup


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Its a 43"L 16"H 21"D tote from Lowes. I, of course, forgot to buy a sheet of plexi for the top so for now, I have a 1'x2' hole cut in the lid with two pieces of random plexi I had.

For Lighting I have a 54W Hydrofarm T5HO grow light with reflector and a 20W 2700k CFL just to see how the flowering crypts react to it. The lights are on for 6 hrs a day.

I change the water every month or so and I add 1/4tsp FloraNova Grow ferts along with the WC.

I Just added a really nice Anubias Barteri on wood from my Paludarium I moved into my room today. I will get a pic when my batteries are finished charging.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Heres some more spathes I've gotten in the past

C. Usteriana









C. Wendtii


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

WeedCali said:


> Its a 43"L 16"H 21"D tote from Lowes. I, of course, forgot to buy a sheet of plexi for the top so for now, I have a 1'x2' hole cut in the lid with two pieces of random plexi I had.
> 
> For Lighting I have a 54W Hydrofarm T5HO grow light with reflector and a 20W 2700k CFL just to see how the flowering crypts react to it. The lights are on for 6 hrs a day.
> 
> ...


Lights are only on 6 hours a day? Is there a reason you dont have them on longer? Is that just a power head in the water? Do you have it misting at all?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

The lights are only on 6hrs a day because Cryptocrynes dont need a whole lot of light, especially emersed. Some would even say the 74W of light I have is overkill but The plants love it! I have it on from 6PM until 12AM. I'm a night owl so I like the like to be on a little late. Plus I heard having your lights run at night is more efficient but IDK.

The pump I was using was the pump from an Aqueon Quietflow 30 HOB. It recently stopped pumping water. The impeller is spinning just fine and theres no air trapped inside. IDK what the deal is. I added an airstone to keep the water aerated and moving. Help keep the plants misted and the humidity up too.

I foliar feed about once a week.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

WeedCali said:


> The lights are only on 6hrs a day because Cryptocrynes dont need a whole lot of light, especially emersed. Some would even say the 74W of light I have is overkill but The plants love it! I have it on from 6PM until 12AM. I'm a night owl so I like the like to be on a little late. Plus I heard having your lights run at night is more efficient but IDK.
> 
> The pump I was using was the pump from an Aqueon Quietflow 30 HOB. It recently stopped pumping water. The impeller is spinning just fine and theres no air trapped inside. IDK what the deal is. I added an airstone to keep the water aerated and moving. Help keep the plants misted and the humidity up too.
> 
> *I foliar feed about once a week.*


What do you use to foliar feed?


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

The same nutes I put in the reservoir mixed very weak. 20mL of a 2tsp/gallon solution in a 28oz spray bottle.


----------



## nilocg (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info I really appreciate it.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome crypts, I love the video of the setup. Congrats on the spaeth's. I had tons of spaeth's last year and not a single Pontederiifolia!!! I just found one in my set up but I think its a moehlmannii. One day I want to get an indoor setup just like yours. I think some of the species I try to grow outside aren't happy with the full day of sun and the intensity. If you ever need some new species shoot me a PM we can possibly trade or I can RAOK you some, always nice to see people get crypt fever.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I would LOVE to get some plants from you. I believe I posted in your FS thread but that was a while ago. I would be interested in trading for sure but I dont think I have any species you would be interested in.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice video!! It pushed me to bring my setup back!!
Regards,


----------

